# Don't tell me that HD is the final word..



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

a couple of weeks ago I mentioned was 3D tv and was totally poo poo'ed ...

It will never happen. 

Okay..

then there is today's news:
Deal Clears Way for More 3 - D Screens

*
E-Mail
* Print
* Save

Article Tools Sponsored By
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Published: March 11, 2008

Filed at 8:49 a.m. ET

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Hollywood took a big step Tuesday toward offering more movies in 3-D, announcing deals to convert as many as 10,000 more theater screens for the digital technology needed to accommodate the resurgent, eye-popping format.

Access Integrated Technologies Inc. said it had reached agreements with four studios -- Disney, News Corp.'s 20th Century Fox, Viacom Inc.'s Paramount, and Universal Pictures, which is owned by General Electric Co.'s NBC Universal -- to finance and equip the screens in the U.S. and Canada during the next three years.


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

Can you post a link to the article? Or is that it?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I found a link to the article .. 
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gdVoViB57zekIjAiiFFbhuMRlldQD8VB7QGG0


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It reminiscent me a polemic about 1080p.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Noted in the article is that the per-screen totals are much higher for 3-D showings than 2-D showings. There are much fewer 3-D theaters than 2-D theaters at the moment. I'd argue that lots of people wanted to see the movies and 3-D vs. 2-D was not the most significant decision factor. If the movie is only offered in 3-D and lots of people want to see it, those folks are more willing to suffer the lines, etc. to cram into the smaller space. If there were equal numbers of 2-D vs. 3-D movie theaters I question if the $$/screen would be significantly different.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The 3-D movies at the Kodak Pavillion at Disney Epcot Center in Orlando were always one of our favorite stops on those vacations. Makes me wish the kids were young again!  The "polarized glasses" 3-D was awesome. /steve


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

So what has this to do with us? It's for theater screens. Picture quality in movie theaters is better than HDTV can offer, anyway. Although it will certainly enhance the viewing experience for selected movies, which, incidentally, must be photographed using 3D equipment, it means nothing whatsoever to the home viewer.
Strikes me as an effort by the studios to get people to go to the theaters. Nice gesture on their part as far as theater owners are concerned, but the big profit for the studios is still DVD sales.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At CES they showed several more prototype 3D TVs. They looked great from a fixed perspective but not from an angle. I thought, this would be perfect for movies, where you know where every seat is. No glasses, just decent 3D at roughly SD resolution.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw a 4-D Sponge Bob movie at Shedd aquarium on Friday. They vibrated and shook my seat, squirted water on me and made the area around me smell of pickles.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I saw a 4-D Sponge Bob movie at Shedd aquarium on Friday. They vibrated and shook my seat, squirted water on me and made the area around me smell of pickles.


Wouldn't that be 5-D? :icon_lol:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Gee, that sounds revolutionary. Why didn't theater owners think of that before?


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Wouldn't that be 5-D? :icon_lol:


No, that would be the Twilight Zone!

*"There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone"*


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It reminiscent me a polemic about 1080p.


   

WHAT???


----------



## BWoodbury (Nov 3, 2007)

My main TV can already handle 3D! Saw Beowulf at the Theater in 3D and it was pretty cool.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> WHAT???


I'm glad I'm not the only who felt the _whoosh_ as that post flew over my head.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Retro said:


> No, that would be the Twilight Zone!
> 
> *"There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone"*


Only if there was an audio clip of this it would be better.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Some of us cannot see "3d" in real life. If it requires eyeware to see the 3d it only gives me the mother of all headaches. If it is a "no eyeware" technology, it looks jittery and gives me a slightly more manageable headache! 3D technology right now is wasted on me and others with only one very dominant eye (the other is mostly for peripheral vision)


----------

